# Gas Barbecue cleaning



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi all,

I know most people will say it's not a real BBQ and is just a outdoor Gas grill but for me this is the nearest I will be getting to a real BBQ.

I decided to treat myself to a Char-Broil Performance 220S 2 Burner Gas Barbecue. I have never had one before and being it was quite expensive like everything I own I want to keep it in tip top order. I ordered a cover to protect it and a nylon brush to clean it.

https://www.bedsbbq.co.uk/barbecue-shop/Char-Broil-Cool-Clean-360-Brush.html#SID=153

The Char-Broil website says -

After each use it is advised that you burn off any excess grease and food debris that has accumulated on your grates. Turn the grill to HIGH and close the lid. Leave it on for around 15 minutes and this should turn any remaining food debris to ash. Turn your grill off and allow it to cool a bit. Once the grill has cooled, remove any remaining food particles from the cooking grate using a nylon brush. Baked-on food particles can be removed with the metal scraper on the back side of the grill brush. The stainless steel grilling grates and infrared emitters can also be tapped lightly together to remove baked-on debris and ash. Always coat the grates and infrared emitter plates with a light coat of high-heat cooking oil after cleaning. This added layer of protection will help ensure that food does not stick to your grates.

But is there anything else I should be doing. I lifted the grates out and washed them with soapy water before putting back in. I haven't yet put any high-heat cooking oil on the grates etc yet as I only have olive oil and not sure this is the best oil to use? Would a deep clean only be needed occasionally as I noticed under the grates the mess would you be cleaning this out every time also?

Thanks in advance. :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

shane_ctr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know most people will say it's not a real BBQ and is just a outdoor Gas grill but for me this is the nearest I will be getting to a real BBQ.
> 
> ...


Honestly I used to be a bit OCD about BBQ cleaning and the reality is, no matter what you do it will never look as it did new. I follow all the steps you mention above and keep the grilles as clean as possible - the olive oil trick before and after cooking is a good one.

In terms of the fat catcher, hood and bit underneath the gas burners I give them a good degrease a couple of times a year and don't worry too much about them after each use.

The joy of a gas BBQ over a charcoal one is the convenience factor so I wouldn't stress yourself about every nook and crannie (wouldn't say this about my car hahaha).


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> Honestly I used to be a bit OCD about BBQ cleaning and the reality is, no matter what you do it will never look as it did new. I follow all the steps you mention above and keep the grilles as clean as possible - the olive oil trick before and after cooking is a good one.
> 
> In terms of the fat catcher, hood and bit underneath the gas burners I give them a good degrease a couple of times a year and don't worry too much about them after each use.
> 
> The joy of a gas BBQ over a charcoal one is the convenience factor so I wouldn't stress yourself about every nook and crannie (wouldn't say this about my car hahaha).


I think that's the issue I like to keep everything I own like new and just have to realise this isn't going to be possible with a BBQ.

I am pleased to hear about underneath the grills as if I was to clean them up everytime it would take forever.

I'll carry on as I am and then after summer give the whole BBQ a good degrease and clean before I put it in the garage.

Thank you for replying.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

If you want to do a deep clean on oven/barbecue grills (or hob supports), get yourself some Ammonia 33%. Double-bag what you want to clean and then pour in about half a cup of Ammonia (neat) and then seal the bag up. Tape that sucker good, it's the fumes that will soften the grease build up. Be warned, do this outside; if you get a lung full you will only do it once, it's highly unpleasant, so I would advise holding your breath whilst messing with it. Goggles and gloves too.
Leave it overnight then take out of the bag and hose off. Any thick grease might need a little agitation with a stiff brush but it should come off fairly easily.
Again, do this outside and I would advise leaving the bags outside overnight rather than in the garage, cause even with sealed bags, you will still get some fumes coming out and they will build up. :thumb:


----------

